# here is that "echinodorus"



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

First, PARDON THE MESSY ROOM! I was digging through my closet to try to find something(that I never found) and haven't cleaned it up yet.

Anywho. Petsmart had a tank with some "swordplants" in it, that were all labled as echinodorus spp. but I really don't think that this one looks like a sword? It's got more of a peace lily shape/root structure to it to me. Can anyone tell for sure? It's in a pot at the moment, but can be rinsed and placed back into my tank if need be.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That looks like a peace lily to me. From the looks of it, it could be _Spathiphyllum wallisii_ or an _Alaogonema_. Either way, it's not going to make it submerged. It will appreciate wet roots but that's all.


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Gotcha, I kinda got that feeling. It's in a pot with soil now. Does it mean I should keep a bowl of water under it to keep it soggy, or treat it as any other houseplant?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I treat my peace lily like any other houseplant. It dries out occasionally, but I do try to keep the soil moist but not soggy. Mine is just a standard green, not marbled (those are cool looking leaves btw). It seems to like bright indirect light. Mine is in a room with east and south facing windows and flowering regularly.


----------

